# info regarding Sippy down's brisbane



## Drspeed (Jul 5, 2016)

Hi Friends, 

My brother is travelling to Australia in Sippy downs area near Brisbane.
I want some quick facts about the place?

1. how is the weather?
2.part time work opportunities?
3.accommodation in the area is it better to stay in Brisbane or sippy downs itself?
any other details which can help in making his life easier over there.

Thanks to the group


----------

